# People Suck.



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*They really do. People seem to all be out for one thing, and it's either--

Fame and glory
Money and wealth 
Sex and, I dunno, more sex. 

It's depressing. When people say they are going to follow through with something, they don't. When you think someone deserve your trust, they beat you over the head with it. Lately, it doesn't seem like anyone cares, no matter what they say. Words are useless. I need someone out there to prove they are actually a real, living, breathing person. Not say. Show me. 

It's like we're a bunch of mindless robots, in this ant colony we call Earth. We have to keep all aspects of it running. Get a job to help produce things to buy. It's all about consuming things. No one cares about anyone anymore. 

It's rediculous. People aren't even people anymore. We all have identities by our numbers. Phone numbers, social security numbers...no one is an individual, just a number. What are they going to do next, get rid of names? Just start calling people like, "Hey, one thousand, two hundred and seventy-four, get over here."

I'm getting off topic. Point being, I don't even...I don't know, I lost what I was thinking. I'm just angry. I haven't even met anyone lately that has shown affection or even attention of any type to me. I used to think the world was such a happy, fun loving, great place to be, and a couple of weeks ago, I was so happy to be alive, be breathing, and be here. I trusted everybody to do what they said, to say what they mean, and I really thought everyone meant everything they said. You know what's funny? I still want to love people even if they do screw me over. I want to. This site is like the only place...everywhere else, no one gives a fucking damn what you think or say. Sometimes I feel like I'm the only real human being on this earth. 

-ViktoriaMJ
*


----------



## DayLightSun (Oct 30, 2008)

Awe Viki!,
I am so sorry you feel that way.
I understand where you are coming from. 
Most of my RL friends are working or have families.
Honestly if you want to be around people like a community you have to reach out to people because most won't.
It is really on you to be the initator. Society is the way it is. It's up to us to work around it or with it.


----------



## bigsexywithglasses (Aug 9, 2009)

Hi, your entry title caught my eye, because I have been feeling the same exact thing lately!! My personality type is INFP, I just found out, which apparently means I care about people. But this is only because some part of me believes that people are good, and people deserve good things and happiness, and no one should suffer. How can this be true, when everyone I meet, I see as shallow, or self-absorbed, or sometimes just plain bad people. For this reason, I have stayed away from people for the past year or so. I have a keychain that says, "I do not discriminate. I hate everyone." Because I do. The people I meet suck, and I'd be glad never to see a one of them again. But I AM an idealist, and I do love humanity. I want the greater good, but on a personal level I'd rather everyone just leave me the hell alone.


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

Just try to surround yourself with other living breathing caring folks and and continue being your living breathing caring self no matter what sort of BS you run into in the outside world. You'll find the others, it does get easier with practice.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Have some watermelon as a pickmeup!










Or some proper chocolate!


----------



## Viktoria2 (Feb 15, 2009)

*That is one pretty intricate watermelon. *


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

You're welcome! hope it made you smile; too much unhappiness of late


----------



## Merov (Mar 8, 2009)

Viktoria...there used to be a time that I could relate to you.
...then came a time that I reached out...
...then came a time of bitter consolidation when like you I found my eyes opened...
...then I turned my back on THIS life.
...your life...the friends you know...society...
...so called "Intellectuals"...

I found insanity, who introduced me to Malevolence and Prodigy.
And then everything fell away. Everything I thought mattered, became meaningless

I found myself reborn, no longer thinking as one, but as many.
I had mad thoughts of myself as an Ascendant, or an Avatar even...

I read books with no words...
I traveled to places beyond my means of interpretation...
I met individuals who shaped my perception.

And then I returned, after so many years.
Our concept of time...so limited and flawed...

22 years I've been alive, and walking around in this body. I pass people like you every day and they are oblivious to so much...



Do you know whats the worst part of being me?
Wishing I could be the simple common man on the street...oblivious to so much...

*Sigh.


----------



## flyintheointment (Jun 15, 2009)

Know where you're coming from, and it's hard. People make it easy to regret being nice, sensitive, or considerate. We harden our hearts because we don't want to get hurt. Being too nice, open, and honest leaves us open to being abused and violated in some way. So, we wear masks and stand at a distance. We may not want to but unfortunately, we feel it's our only defense. That is why a site like this can be so addictive because you are getting something here, the ability to feel supported and be supportive, something we're not getting elsewhere. Here, there is recognition, acknowledgement, and appreciation. It really helps. 



> Some go to a bar and drink, others come to PC to sink and think.


----------



## Funkydorae (May 23, 2009)

Viktoria,

I could totally relate to what you are saying. Just know that there are some good/decent people out there. Don't abandon all hope. There needs to be more people like you out there.


----------



## Fulcrum (Aug 1, 2009)

Randomly clicked on this link. Read it. If I was in a 20km radius I would say "It's a quest" and I'd get you something to eat/drink/listen. But I'm not, I'm on Teh Internet. Sadly.

The truly sad thing is, people, LIVING BREATHING PEOPLE who use internet act like anonymity gives them the right to act like assholes, not stopping for one second to check whether their actions have influenced someone for worse, because they perceive their audience as someone who isn't real. And this is truly horrifying. Hell yes, you're real. I am real. I'm a 82kg heavy lump of flesh, bones, brain (?!) and emotions. just like you are (well, with less mass, but still). I hear ya. I have been there.

So, in conclusion, give yourself something you enjoy eating/drinking/listening and tell yourself, "Complete stranger wishes me this". And feel a bit better.


----------



## Closet Extrovert (Mar 11, 2009)

Yeah, it does feel as if the world is slowly degrading. Unfortunately, there's not many people that are 'real' anymore. It's a 'majority vs minority' thing...


----------



## Ungweliante (Feb 26, 2009)

I think a healthy thing in life is to surround yourself with people who have a similar morality. People whom you respect and who respect you. We all are, in a manner, alone in this world, and finding similarity is that tiny spark of hope that there's someone who is like you. Who -understands-.

However, I don't think that being angry is a fruitful way to look for people who do not care about money, fame, sex, wealth and so on. There is an idea of reciprocity - do unto others how you'd like to be done unto yourself. And as similar things attract each other, reciprocity can lead you to what you want. To attract people who do not care about money, fame, sex, wealth or so on, you have to become such a person yourself. It won't be an easy road, though.

All the best.


----------



## Dina (Feb 27, 2009)

Sorry. I'm not sure how you came to this conclusion, but it might be helpful to find a subculture of people more in tune with your values and view on life.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Viktoria...

I hear you. 
You are right, and realizing this is part of growing up.
As children we think the world is a loving safe place.

But don't despair. 
There are wonderful loving people in the world too.
Find these and surround yourself with them.

So much wisdom in everything already said by others here.

*hugz*


----------

